# PC Netzwerk



## pcjules (22. August 2017)

Hey,

 

wir haben in unserem Büro momentan 4 PCs, zu denen bald vermutlich noch ein paar weitere hinzukommen.

Da wir unsere Arbeitsplätze ab und zu wechseln und wir gerne auch von anderen Computern auf unsere Daten zugreifen würden und PCs teilweise geteilt werden, möchten wir eine Art Netzwerk mit mehreren unabhängigen Arbeitsplätzen einrichten wie es auch in Universitäten (oder Schulen?) gemacht wird.

Wir wollen also individuell Log-Ins erstellen, sodass sich jeder einfach an einen der freien PCs setzen kann, anmelden kann und dort wie an jedem anderen Arbeitsplatz Zugriff auf seine Daten, Einstellungen, etc. hat.

 

Welche Software wird dafür benötigt und was gibt es zu beachten, bzw. an wen kann ich mich wenden, um die PCs so miteinander zu verknüpfen?

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. August 2017)

Ich vermute mal, dass ihr mit Windows arbeitet? Wenn ja, könntet ihr euch einfach einen Windows Server einrichten und dort einfach per RDP einloggen. Heißt, dass alle Daten auf dem Server sind und jeder User Zugriff auf seine Daten hat, unabhängig von welchem Arbeitsplatz er sich mit seinem Zugang einloggt.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. August 2017)

Mal schauen wann die Werbung für VM Ware oder was auch immer auftaucht.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2017)

das wäre deine chance gewesen ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2017)

Hey,

 

Welche Software wird dafür benötigt und was gibt es zu beachten, bzw. an wen kann ich mich wenden, um die PCs so miteinander zu verknüpfen?

 

 

 

Betriebssystem: Windows Server 2106 Essentials (max. 25 User und 50 Geräte) oder Windows Server 2016 Standard

 

Software: Active Directory Rolle mit Servergespeicherten Profilen (Kann bei vielen Daten beim User lange dauern bei der Übertragung)

 

Hardware: Switch, an dem alle Rechner und Server hängen


----------

